# This Is Too Much



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

its a bit.....er....blingy init?


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

As Blingy as a Blingy thing.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

:shout: YES

The bracelet is the killer


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

When my eyes recover I'll let you know....

Im dictating this message via my secretary.....


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Mr Teatime, your licence to buy watches is revoked.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

it looks worse in the pics......


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mrteatime said:


> it looks worse in the pics......


Yeah yeah I bet it does


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

:lol: ok it looks worse

:lol:

think this might be hanging around the sales forum for a bit


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

I didnt think that it looked too bad h34r:

different strap on there would look better though


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Somebody will love it, somebody that doesnt appreciate watches.

Get it all blasted!


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Its *so* shiny you were blinded hence the blurry picture! :tongue2:


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> its a bit.....er....blingy init?


Did you buy it from Stevie Wonder :lol:

Paul

PS - Wait 'til Vince spots that lumpy


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

looks like a Breitling on steroids......... :blink:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The sad thing is it started life as a decent little watch, before it was chaved to an inch of it's life.

iyam hanging is too good for 'im


----------



## Twickersdude (Jul 25, 2008)

Definitely needs a good beadblast .......

Better send it to me then .........


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

That'd look brilliant on a Bond Nato h34r:


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

PaulBoy said:


> PS - Wait 'til Vince spots that lumpy


Too late .. spotted it & oh my poor eye .. just when I thought a lumpy could not look any worse, someone proves me wrong! My brain is screaming in horror .. :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Twickersdude said:


> Definitely needs a good beadblast .......
> 
> Better send it to me then .........


 

the bracelet is gone!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

just need to make one thing clear....this watch was never worn outside of the house :lol: no-ones eyes were harmed in the process.... :lol:

and twickers dude......can u email me again mate?

shawngreen(at)tiscali(dot)co(dot)uk


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

In my temporary blindness I forgot to say that I quite like the watch head, but would prefer the day/date to be white on black .. throw it on a black NATO & I'm sure it'll look so much better ..


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

VinceR said:


> In my temporary blindness I forgot to say that I quite like the watch head, but would prefer the day/date to be white on black .. throw it on a black NATO & I'm sure it'll look so much better ..


got it on a nato now....i ilke the idea of a black date wheel tho......


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I'm a bit late for the party but...


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

catflem said:


> That'd look brilliant on a Bond Nato h34r:


I agree get it on a nato and it will look soo much better


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I see you made a start by selling the lumpy, now put the original dial and hands on it and get it on a nato and all will be well with the world h34r:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

nahhhh!! its gonna get blasted man :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> its gonna get blasted man :lol:


I wish I was


----------

